# Commuting time



## DAVIDH (May 22, 2008)

I`m looking to rent an apartment around the marina or Jumeirah and drive to work at the airport.
Any idea how long this commute should take me ?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

40 minutes approximately, but anything up to 90 minutes if there has been an accident on the SZR


----------



## DAVIDH (May 22, 2008)

*Cheers*



Geordie Armani said:


> 40 minutes approximately, but anything up to 90 minutes if there has been an accident on the SZR


Thanks Geordie

I can live with 40mins or so.

I`m told The Marina & Jumeirah areas are the better places to live for entertainment, shopping etc ? As I will be in Dubai on my own I dont want to live in a "remote " area. (If thats possible in Dubai ?)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Your journey time will depend on the time of day you are travelling. If you work a standard day I'd allow at least 45 mins, but if you wanted to travel from the far end of town to the airport early evening, it could take you at least 90 mins to get there.

Why choose to live so far away? There are plently of residential areas other than the Marina or Jumeirah. Whilst it is still improving. much of the Marina has little to offer apart from residential blocks. It isn't as nice at it sounds - few buildings are near water, few bars etc. No mall in Marina as yet.

If you want lively, you'd be better off in Bur Dubai. 

As I say to everyone, don't commit to a long term rental until you have been in Dubai for month and sussed it out a little.

-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Understand too, that if you deviat from the path it could cost you more in time. While the "grass may look greener on the other side", it may not always be. Keep this thought in mind when driving and sometimes the longer route or more difficult may be best.

Cheers.


----------



## gentlebeing (Jun 23, 2008)

Interestingly, if you do decide to live in the Marina/Jumeirah and work at the airport, you would be moving against the traffice which would be to your advantage. Also, with the new business bay bridge you would be getting a good connectivity to the airport. Above all, Marina is indeed a happening place as compared to other areas in Dubai. However, a lot depends on your personal preference and therefore I would tend to agree with the moderator. Try not to commit to a long term lease, see for yourself and then decide.


----------



## DAVIDH (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys.

I`m spending next week in Dubai to get a feel for the place and to check out some apartments. So I will bare in mind all I have read on your very informative forum.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

why anyone should want to live in the Marina is beyond me, it is a concrete jungle of cranes and roadworks, blocked views and terrible access problems.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I live in the marina, and its great - you are going against traffic so 40 mins sounds right (accidents permitting)

loads to eat and do, Marina Mall will be opening soon aswell, - because there are not enough shopping malls in Dubai !!!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I checked out the Marina when I was looking and I hated it. It's a hole.

We ended up in the Greens, which we really like. it's quiet, and has everything you need in the complex. Plus the beach is only 10 min drive away. 

I hated Bur Dubai, I lived there for a month before we moved to the Greens. Good food there though.
From the Greens to Bur Dubai takes me 25 mins in the morning if I leave at 7am, cos I go against the traffic.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

'hole' what do you mean by that?


----------

